# Poor Plans



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Don't you love it when a GC want the best price ever. You receive the plans and you get sh!t like this


----------



## penandscale (Dec 2, 2009)

for bidding purpose only not for building.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Just bid it with 2 colors like it saids, and include in your price the highest quality of Ben Moore or S.W.

Tell them your bid includes 2 different colors only. Include baseboard painting if its not cove base.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

I got it, been staring at plans all week on the CPU. So I was a bit grouchy. Got abot 15 more and I'm sure more will be added. 

You guys bidding much?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

show us how to bid a paint job,then we can start bidding too:yes:
are you willing to sub uwing


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Prob, maybe, depending, but atm its not needed.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I hate bidding off computer. Give me a paper print, ruler, calculator and notebook twice as fast. Good thing is once you download print you have a copy of what you are bidding for future use. Alot of bidding here in northern Indiana hospitals and retirement centers. Usually go to union guys though. I might start charging for these estimates.


----------



## uwing (Jan 13, 2011)

Good luck, but if you get one willing to pay, share with your brother 

Hey how come we don't have a list of good contractors?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

*Realistic bids*

Round here, we have professionals to figure your bid for ya,,,

We just drive up to the window at Taco Bell and hand em the bid sheet


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Round here, we have professionals to figure your bid for ya,,,
> 
> We just drive up to the window at Taco Bell and hand em the bid sheet


 lol
How cheap do they work or bid your work for you. By rule of thumb do you just mark it up 65%?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

uwing said:


> Good luck, but if you get one willing to pay, share with your brother
> 
> Hey how come we don't have a list of good contractors?


 Yeah you'de never get one to pay. I just hate wasting all that time. I can't print the online prints so I have to work off computer screen kills my neck and my eyes.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 27, 2010)

capt-sheetrock....[We just drive up to the window at Taco Bell and hand em the bid sheet] that is a classic one liner...still laughing..


----------

